# Help me find "THE" case!



## acex (Aug 28, 2005)

I have been after a new case for sometime, problem is I cant just have any case, I am a mad lanner and I have had a good case for the last year and it looks good but due to upgrades it just doesnt cut it anymore, its even started to fall apart unfortunitely.

I have been looking for a new case for a while and just cant find the right one, I am after a case with good cooling, looks great, has NO Door (I cant stand doors) and just looks great, I have been working with some thermal take cases lately, soprano tsunami, they have good cooling but look ugly as and have doors.


If anyone can help me find a great case I would appreciate it.


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 28, 2005)

Get a Lian Li, you will never regret it. I made some modifications to further satisfy my needs/wants but they're greate cases. Did I mention they're hand made?


----------



## acex (Aug 28, 2005)

lol, Im at the pcpowerplay forums constantly and there is a whole heap of lian li fanboys over there, no offense to you lian li lovers but those cases just dont have the coolness and chique I am looking for.


Ill try to get some photos of my current case on here, its a nice looking case (black, drive panels, side panel, front neon lights) it has chique, problem is some of the screw holes have become stripped and it has bad cooling (only has 1x 80mm fan mount at back).

I need something which has its chique and cool but with the cool power of a thermal take, a 120mm intake and out take and any extra possible, this case is holding a Asus A8n-sli deluxe, Amd64 3500 with gigabyte rocket 3d cooler and perhaps a 7800gtx (depending on outcome of msi tryna screw me)


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 28, 2005)

Ahh you like the pre-modded look more than the plain, clean-cut type look, eh?


----------



## acex (Aug 28, 2005)

Depends how you mean it, I am only 16 and have been a techy all my life, Im not the kind of person who would mod a case to extremes to say like the DOOM case on hardocp, I like a good base to start with and I make my own little mods to it.

Id rather have a nice chique case then have something plain and stuff it up.


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 28, 2005)

Well I'm about to turn 16, and I have no fucking clue what you mean by chique lol. So try to be more specific, the color, what materials the case is constructed with, lights, etc.


----------



## acex (Aug 28, 2005)

okay in fact im gonna go one better, ill put my own design for a case up, stay tuned for it


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 28, 2005)

If by staying tuned you mean staying up, then I'm going to have to pass. I'm beat from a week of school and I'd like to go to bed. I usually check up on this site everyday though, so I'll see it tomarrow probably.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 28, 2005)

well if flash is your style check out xoxides premodded cases... they have some pretty high quality pre mods... Basicaly they take normal premods and put their own spin on them... here is a link... id look aroun there or check out newegg and find a case you like... after you find one you like post back here to be sure its not crap... id reccomend an antec case though... they usualy come with a more than decent psu, and are easily moddable...

http://www.xoxide.com/modifiedcases.html


----------



## acex (Aug 28, 2005)

just looking at the site, some good ideas here for what i want in a case but still no banana, i realy like the front case lights on this case


----------



## D_o_S (Sep 4, 2005)

acex said:
			
		

> just looking at the site, some good ideas here for what i want in a case but still no banana, i realy like the front case lights on this case



I used to have that case (except without the light tubes) and the metal inside was very soft and flexible... the case had a bad feel to it... a lot of sharp edges.

I'd reccomend a Lian Li (which you already said you don't want), then something from Cooler Master (a good selection of Cooler Master modified cases can be found here http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...th=194&zenid=27542e5744d5d7ca57a25d13b0ecabc2), possibly something from Mountain Mods (if you don't mind a cube, it has lots of space).


----------



## Velocity (Sep 4, 2005)

nah... if i were you i would search for look alike cases with good reviews... a cm case is gonna run you around 100 bux, and as you said you dont like cases with doors (which most of the nicer coolermasters have), as a lanli would, if not more... just find a case you like and repost it here like with the one you have already done and we will give you the go ahead...  although if you have the money for a cm case and still have enough left over coolermaster cases are my favorite... down right sexy... but always keep your eye out for lookalikes, some have almost equal quality of the origional... (example: kingwin copys lanli, ect.)


----------



## acex (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah, I cant believe how hard it is to find the right case, I mean take the soprano for example it has most of hte features I want except it has top usb (i prefer front) and a ugly door.

Whatever happend to the doorless cases that looked cool?


----------



## acex (Sep 10, 2005)

Well I did a extremely rough draft of pretty close to what im after, I am just looking for anything as close to this as possible, add style if necessary. 

(did it at school with paint when i was bored)


----------



## kalten (Sep 10, 2005)

Coolermaster Stacker Case - Either wait for the new one or get the old one - I have the older one and it is by far and large the BEST case I have ever used - looks like the new one will be even better!

http://www.coolermaster-europe.com/...nguage_s=2&url_place=product_list&p_class=614

copy and paste that and have a look.

As a note - these cases are VERY expensive - £100+ in the UK


----------



## acex (Sep 10, 2005)

that would be $230 converted to australian money, probably add import fees and stuff to it as well.

Damn, so that case is gonna be way over $200.

Cept for it not having front caselights, drive covers and a side panel thats the closest hit so far.

They probably do make drive covers and side panels for it but im guessing more $$$ for them too.


----------



## wtf8269 (Sep 10, 2005)

The first case I thought of was the Thermaltake Soprano or Thermaltake Tsunami. However as I looked at it more I remembered this one Rosewill case that fits your specs pretty well too. It doesn't have a top fan however a 3" holesaw and a little bit of time and patients will fix that.


----------



## acex (Sep 11, 2005)

Doesnt have drive covers and front and back 120mm fans.

Whoever thought finding the right case would be so hard?

Thats the beauty of being a modder... we love any case... we just mod the hell out of it


----------



## wtf8269 (Sep 12, 2005)

Both the Tsunami and Soprano have 120mm front and rear fans. As far as drive covers go, just ghost your drives, it looks a lot cooler. You almost never find a case that has absolutely nothing that you want to mod.


----------



## DR.Death (Sep 12, 2005)

what about this case it opens realy weird but is not cheep witch sucks click here to see the case


----------



## Velocity (Sep 12, 2005)

"Doesnt have drive covers and front and back 120mm fans.

Whoever thought finding the right case would be so hard?"

Thats the beauty of being a modder... we love any case... we just mod the hell out of it


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 12, 2005)

Velocity said:
			
		

> Thats the beauty of being a modder... we love any case... we just mod the hell out of it



Ya I believe that is the whole point of case modding, to turn something ordinary into a sweet looking.   

-Dan


----------



## acex (Sep 12, 2005)

well im working to a budget here, I just got offered the Anetc p160 with side panel for $200 australian, its a shitload of money but it may be my only option.


----------



## acex (Sep 12, 2005)

The more I look at her (the p160 w side panel) the more I want her.

She fits 90% of my target and has other nice features I want.

Looks like she is the one, now I just gotta work out a way to afford her, $200 australian is a shi'ite load of money, and my father is still stuck in the frame of mind that over $100 is too much for a pc case, hell he still has his stacker 386 case in use, I remember when we told him he couldnt get a pentium in there, out came a drill....., we told him he couldnt fit a pentium 3 in there, out came a drill and a dremel....., we told him he couldnt fit a pentium 4 in it......, he went out and bought a cheap generic piece of ***** and stunned us.

Its still in bloody use and looks like a trainwreck, this will probably give you a idea why i dont wanna mod my case.

He still wont let me strip it down and throw it out....


----------



## wtf8269 (Sep 12, 2005)

acex said:
			
		

> this will probably give you a idea why i dont wanna mod my case.



Uhh, no, not really.


----------



## acex (Sep 15, 2005)

I dont wanna turn a case into what my dad's 386 case looks like now.

Its holy-er then the pope.


----------



## zAAm (Sep 15, 2005)

You can always just ask and we'll give you case modding advice? It can be real easy to make it look great. If you don't rush it there's nothing to be really afraid of. And I agree, my case looked like a nice piece of crap when I got it but that gives you a challenge to try and make it look good. 

EDIT: Oh, and that Zalman definitely costs an arm and a leg and probably weighs a ton as well. No easy modding possibilities with that one...


----------



## wtf8269 (Sep 16, 2005)

zAAm said:
			
		

> You can always just ask and we'll give you case modding advice? It can be real easy to make it look great. If you don't rush it there's nothing to be really afraid of. And I agree, my case looked like a nice piece of crap when I got it but that gives you a challenge to try and make it look good.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and that Zalman definitely costs an arm and a leg and probably weighs a ton as well. No easy modding possibilities with that one...


I hate that Zalman case. It's a total waste of money. If you're really that concerned about noise you don't deserve to have a nice computer. You can get sub 22db fans that will cool everything great and you won't be able to hear that your PC is on.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 16, 2005)

acex said:
			
		

> The more I look at her (the p160 w side panel) the more I want her.
> 
> She fits 90% of my target and has other nice features I want.
> 
> ...




your fathers right... i would find a cheap but sturdy case, and mod it (you can usualy do this for way under 100 dollars, if your careful)

(sry bout the edit on ur post, accidentaly hit the edit button isntead of the quote one)


----------



## acex (Sep 17, 2005)

It Still Looks Hideous!


----------

